# Computer won't recognize printer



## rocketpr (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm trying to connect an Epson Stylus Photo R300 printer to my Sony Vaio Computer. the connection is USB and the computer won't recognize the printer. I have the printer CD and connected to it to my Compaq with no problem. I have a 1 gig mp3 player (USb connection) I try to connect to the Sony also and when I try I get a three click sound instead of the normal two clicks and it won't connect either. I get the same three click sound when I connect the printer through the USB. Don't know if that has anything to do with the problem but it seems to me that it might.


----------



## frankhad (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess I'd have to question whether or not that USB port is working on your VAIO. I know you mentioned your mp3 player won't work when connected to the same USB port; but I'd like to know if you've ever had anything you connected to the port that did work? 

Also...since I'm not familiar with this particular printer, is it possible that you need to install the drivers and related software onto the computer BEFORE you actually connect the printer? Have you tried installing from the CD?

f


----------



## rocketpr (Jan 11, 2008)

I have connected external hard drives through USB so yes the ports are working. I have a disc that came with the printer with all the drivers. And as I mentioned, using the disc I have connected sucessfully to my Conpaq computer.


----------



## frankhad (Oct 31, 2004)

You haven't yet answered my last question. Is it possible you need to install the drivers BEFORE you actually connect the printer?

I went to the Epson web site and looked up information relating to your specific printer. Sure enough, Epson directs that you insert the CD into your computer and install the drivers first. You do this BEFORE you actually plug the USB cable into the port. At some point during the installation you will receive instructions to connect the USB cable.


----------



## yisgood (Jun 27, 2008)

It sounds like a USB port issue. I have seen USB ports which recognize some devices and not others. Doesnt the Sony have more than 1 usb port? Did you try another one?
If you get it working, I recommend http://ccs-digital.com/ink.asp for Epson printer cartridges. I've been using them for years. You're lucky you also have an older printer so they'll run you about $2 each. The newer models run about $5.


----------

